# Moss ball with bettas?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I want some marimo moss balls to put in with Kyon. Needing some advice on their care? Are they ok with bettas temperature ky is kept at about 78f? I have him with ial backwater and the tank will b heavily planted with hopefully some shrimp. Can they live like this? would I want the regular sized or the nano? 

Thanks


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I love them! All you need to do is roll them like once a week so they hold shape and gently squeeze them out so you get the debris they collect off. Keep them out of direct sun light. They don't need much light to survive and you have to name it! Mines poof


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Name it? Lol people think I'm crazy that I name my fish never mind my moss balls! You recon one large one or a couple of nano ones?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Moss balls are incredible. I have three in our 22gal guppy/platy tank and they only receive indirect sunlight; they've remained green and healthy. The fry absolutely love resting on them and they will provide some good foraging areas for shrimp.

I'm intending on adding one from downstairs to the NPT on my desk (just to add something "different") and lots of people keep them with their bettas. The choice, regarding size, is yours but I quite like big ones personally.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Moss Balls are so easy to take care of. I would just say that when you get them, let them sit in tap water for about a week to make sure if there is anything on them it will die... Then just plop it in with your fish and just rinse with old tank water to get any debris off. - I love mine (my daughter decided to name it junior lol)


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I'm gonna order 5 big ones and put 3 in with the tetras and 2 with Kyon. Can they live with coldwater fish like goldfish? My mum was asking because she likes them but her goldfish Billy eats everything living, fish and plants. She had some lovely little fish with him and he ate every single one!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if a goldfish would eat a marimo moss ball. They are techincally a species of algae, so it might be safe... but I'm by no means a goldfish expert heh.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, I seen those Moss balls at Petco and Petsmart. I'd love to have one but my snails would munch on it and the moss ball would die wouldn't it? Or would it just regrow it's moss? I have no idea about these Moss balls LOL. :doh!:


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Sheldon31 said:


> I think I'm gonna order 5 big ones and put 3 in with the tetras and 2 with Kyon. Can they live with coldwater fish like goldfish? My mum was asking because she likes them but her goldfish Billy eats everything living, fish and plants. She had some lovely little fish with him and he ate every single one!


Goldfish anything they can fit their mouths, might be a hazard since they can choke on it. But yeah Marimo moss balls can live in coldwater, they actually do better in colder temperatures but they can survive in warm tropical water as well.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

It should be fine!! 8) And my betta LOVES his.


----------

